# House paint on frame-- walnut shell blasting?



## Goldenrod (Apr 17, 2022)

What is the best method?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Apr 17, 2022)

Walnut Shell blasting would work, there is also dry ice blasting......
There is also a "corn cob media" for blasting....


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Sort of depends on what you have available. I like to use a chemical stripper to remove most of it and then finish with glass bead in the cabinet. V/r Shawn


----------

